# Systemteich... Hilfe keine Ahnung



## Alessandra (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin komplett neu und blutiger Anfänger..
Wir haben das Haus mit Schwimmteich von dem Erfinder des Systemteich gekauft. H. Stummer. 
Dieser ist vor 3 Jahren gestorben...

Leider hat uns seine Frau keinerlei Infos oder Anleitung gegeben was das Teich- System betrifft.
Und... Irgendwie muss der Teich doch sicher gepflegt, gewartet und in Stand gesetzt werden...
Hat jemand sein Teichsystem im Garten verbaut bekommen..?
Im Forum habe ich gesucht, ein Beitrag aus dem niemand schlau wird, habe ich gefunden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Annett (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo und willkommen bei den Teichbekloppten. 

Mir sagt das System nichts. 
Magst du mal den Teich mit Bildern und einer Skizze zur Technik genauer vorstellen?


----------



## Mushi (29. Mai 2021)

Google sagt das: 

Hans F. Stummer - Systemteich
https://g.co/kgs/aNZ7H8

Nie gehört.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. Mai 2021)

Der war hier vor langer Zeit schon mal Thema und er äußerte sich da auch selbst.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wer-hat-erfahrung-mit-systemteich.22824/


----------



## cafedelmar80 (29. Mai 2021)

Einige der größeren und bekannten Schwimmteich-"Systemhersteller/Systembauer" sind z.B. Balena/Teichmeister, Mielke, Naturagart, Topteich, Galabauverbund: "Gärtner von Eden", etc. Von deinem "System" habe ich noch nie etwas gehört in den letzten neun Jahren.

LG,
Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## Alessandra (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo zurück, ich denke das System ist weniger verbreitet.. Er hat alles mit Regenwasser gespeißt, einige Zysternen verbaut, die miteinander verbunden sind um ein Kreislauf mittels Pumpe die alles verbindet... Naja, oder so ähnlich. Ich weiß dass die Pumpe eine gewisse Leistung nicht überschreiten darf, damit dieses empfindliche Ökosystem nicht zerstört wird...

Der Link von oben... Ja, das ist mittlerweile das wovon ich spreche..
Ich habe zwei Bilder gerade geschossen, die hänge ich mit an.
Aufgrund des Chats mit Bendj habe ich mich hier angemeldet. 
Mit der Hoffnung, irgendjemand in der Comunity kennt das System.

Aber danke für den Tip, ich werde mich mit meinem Problem an  einen oder mehrere führenden Hersteller wohl wenden.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## cafedelmar80 (29. Mai 2021)

Alessandra schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Bilder gerade geschossen, die hänge ich mit an.



Das sieht für mich zunächst einmal nach einer Art "Zweikammersystem" aus, mit getrenntem Schwimm- und Reinigungsbereich.

Wenn es ein Zweikammersystem ist, dann sollte eine Reinigung mit einem Teichsauger (Oase Pondovac 3,4, etc. bzw. Pontec) kein Problem sein. Man wirbelt ja im Schwimmbereich keine Pflanzen und sonstige für die "Klärung" wichtigen Dinge auf. Wenn keine Bodenabläufe vorhanden sind muss man sicherlich öfters einmal saugen (alle paar Wochen) und ansonsten reicht es grob geschätzt ca. 2x im Jahr.

Falls der "Biofilter" hinter der Abtrennung außen sein sollte: Dieses "Pflanzenklärbecken" reinigt man eigentlich überhaupt nicht, außer evtl. einmal alle Jahrzehnte, indem man grob ein wenig Schlamm ausbringt. Vorsicht, falls Folie ungeschützt hier verlegt ist, bitte nur behutsam mit einer Schaufel arbeiten!


----------



## Alessandra (29. Mai 2021)

Ah.. Vielen Dank..
Der Teich hat vorne ein kleines Becken das mit dem Schwimmteich verbunden ist.
Und was auf dem Bild sichtbar ist, ist eine Art Überlauf und Klärbecken. In diesem liegt unten eine Kiesschicht.
Sollte die ggf mal gewechselt werden?

Aber vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Information!


----------



## cafedelmar80 (29. Mai 2021)

Alessandra schrieb:


> Ah.. Vielen Dank..
> Der Teich hat vorne ein kleines Becken das mit dem Schwimmteich verbunden ist.
> Und was auf dem Bild sichtbar ist, ist eine Art Überlauf und Klärbecken. In diesem liegt unten eine Kiesschicht.
> Sollte die ggf mal gewechselt werden?
> ...



Gern! 

Ferndiagnosen anhand von Bildern sind natürlich immer schwierig. 
Letztendlich sind das nur meine Tipps, die du kritisch betrachten und lediglich als Anregung verstehen kannst.
Eine Kiesschicht kann unter Umständen nach Jahren aufwändiger zu sanieren sein anhand der Erfahrungswerte von langjährigen Nutzern. 
Allein das Schippen von Tonnen von Kies mach schlicht und ergreifend *viel* Arbeit. 
Allerdings kannst du ja selbst abwägen nach einer "Sichtprüfung, wie verschlammt die Oberfläche der Kiesschicht ist. Darunter kannst du leider nicht so einfach schauen, wie stark dieser Filter unter einer "_Deckschicht_" bereits zugesetzt ist. 

Eventuell kann ja noch jemand hier im Forum mit einem Kiesfilter Expertentipps geben - wir selbst haben zwar ein Zweikammersystem, jedoch keinen Kiesfilter.

Viele Grüße,
Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## Alessandra (31. Mai 2021)

Erstmal vielen Dank für so schnelle und unkomplizierte Hilfe.
Mir ist klar, dass so etwas über Bilder schwer zu diagnostizieren ist.. Aber mit den Tips habe ich erstmal was zum bearbeiten!

Beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## bernias (31. Mai 2021)

Hallo Alex.
Es gibt Schlammsauger mit einer Saugglocke. Damit kann der 'Kies' vielleicht gereinigt werden. Kommt sicherlich auf die Dicke der Kiesschicht an.
Du kannst mal in die Kiesschicht mit der Hand fassen und dann an Deiner Hand riechen. Leicht faulig ist ok, aber richtiger Gestank deutet auf faulenden Schlamm hin.
Du könntest mal versuchen, ein Fliesschema von dem Teich anzufertigen und als Skizze hier einzustellen.
Dann ist es vielleicht leichter zu überlegen, was an so einem Teich zu tun ist.
In meiner Nähe ist ein Teichbauer, der optisch so ähnlich (Schwimm)Teiche baut, allerdings immer nur ein Becken, keine Filter.
Was der nimmt sind Oxidatoren. Das sind Gefäße, die über 2-4 Monate Sauerstoff ans Teichwasser abgeben. Der meint, nur damit ließe sich das Wasser sauber halten.
Der 'Mulm' zwischen den Steinen bei seinem Teich sah so aus, wie auf Deinem Bild.
Auf jeden Fall würde ICH
- solange das Wasser ziemlich klar ist, möglichst wenig am Teich machen
- den Kies absaugen, von der Murre (halbwegs) befreien.
- Wasserflöhe beim Auftreten von Schwebealgen ok
- Milchsäurebakterien (nimmt der Teichbauer auch)
- das Wasser optisch und geruchlich gut im Auge behalten
- bei auffallenden Änderungen überlegen, wie zu reagieren ist.
- keine Hektik sondern an den Teich setzen und genießen (mit oder ohne Getränk)
Viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich.


----------



## 4711LIMA (31. Mai 2021)

Alex, wenn Du eine Saugglocke haben willst dann schreib mir unter PN Deine Adresse, ich schenk Dir dann so ein Teil, wir brauchens nicht


----------



## Alessandra (21. Juni 2021)

Oh.. Wie lieb!! Ich bin ganz gerührt von euch, der Comunity hier.
Von den Tipps, von der Zeit die investiert wird, um mir zu antworten...
Das Angebot einer Saugglocke...

Wirklich, wahnsinnig toll!!

Gvlg Alex


----------

